# best colors when breeding for pets?



## zzGypsy (Feb 15, 2012)

hi all you experience rabbit folks - newby rabbit breeder here.
I've started with rabbits for meat, however, I may occasionally sell some as pets, especially if I have some that have particularly personable attitudes.  since color is something I could be selective about without altering my main purpose, I'm wondering if in your experience, there are particular colors that sell especially well in the pet-rabbit market?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> hi all you experience rabbit folks - newby rabbit breeder here.
> I've started with rabbits for meat, however, I may occasionally sell some as pets, especially if I have some that have particularly personable attitudes.  since color is something I could be selective about without altering my main purpose, I'm wondering if in your experience, there are particular colors that sell especially well in the pet-rabbit market?


I don't know but, I hope some else knows! I would go for spots and cute colors. I think children or pet rabbit owners would prefer A interesting color or variation.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Feb 15, 2012)

The only color we've had people cringe at is the Red eyed white mini rex...we've got a lot of eww that looks like a rat or it's so creepy with its red eyes  I'd say go with whatever you have! In my experience people love buns, no matter the color.


----------



## secuono (Feb 15, 2012)

No solid whites and NO REW! Like my fiance calls them, devil rats. 
I'd think the more rare and unique colors would sell best. Brown, light brown, black and white[brokens] & black are way too common and I even don't think them all that cute anymore.


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Feb 15, 2012)

Anything broken, preferably an agouti broken rather than a self broken.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 15, 2012)

Different people like different colored rabbits. Some think the red eyes look scarry while others think it look very cool. I guess when I have some rabbits to sell the broken colors are almost always the first to go (especially the broken white and brown) .


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with broken being the most popular.  Tri and harlequin are, too.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 20, 2012)

Any color rex rabbits make both good meat and pet rabbits.


----------



## CYGChickies (Feb 21, 2012)

My Lionhead doe Lola had a litter with two Magpies and two Harlequins in color. They got so much attention. Chocolates are also a big deal here and rare in the area. That being said, "blue" in any animal is always popular and Chinchilla is getting popular in other breeds too. We have a Chinchilla-colored doe that comes from a five-or-six-generations-ago cross with a Chinchilla and Lionhead. She's gorgeous and totally Lionhead in type and build and the color and fur quality are totally Chinchilla. I would LOVE to get some broken chins out of her at some point. I think they'd be cute. If none of this is an option, brokens always please a crowd.

CYG


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Most of what I have interest in are those with little white feet or white spots on color or vice versa. Any that look cute to you probably are cute and will be sought after in the pet trade.


----------



## PinkFox (Feb 21, 2012)

i personally bred for my favorites...in my rex that means Brokens in Opal and Castor and Otters, because my rex are partly a meat project and those are the colored hides i want for my personal use, in my minis, blues/opals and Tris are in the goals..

ive found popularity changes via area whats "in" ect...so breeding for my OWN enjoyent takes the gusswork out...

i think generally "patterns" (ie broken) are good...people tend to be drawn to Color on white...they just stand out...
and "rare" colors (which in the pet world generally means anything other than agouti or black lol)


----------



## Marinarawr (Feb 24, 2012)

I strongly agree that mixed colors are popular. I feel like black on white is the only combination that isn't quite as popular. From all of the opinions I've gathered (from rabbit owners and otherwise) black is a surprisingly popular color, and reddish/brown colors (chocolate/fawn/cinnamon/butterscotch) seem to be thought highly of. I know I just recently was surprised with some fawn colored babies and I just about overdosed on cuteness. Silver, gray, and silver agouti are nice but I'm not sure how popular they might be. I think more so than colors, that patterns like a mask or outlined nose/mouth area, or color shading really boosts the desirability of a pet rabbit. 
Personally I have a hard time putting down the colored rabbits when the day rolls around. Call me a rabbit racist but the NZWs are the only ones that don't tug at my heart strings (and therefore are my preferred meat breed).


----------



## CYGChickies (Feb 24, 2012)

Marinarawr said:
			
		

> I strongly agree that mixed colors are popular. I feel like black on white is the only combination that isn't quite as popular. From all of the opinions I've gathered (from rabbit owners and otherwise) black is a surprisingly popular color, and reddish/brown colors (chocolate/fawn/cinnamon/butterscotch) seem to be thought highly of. I know I just recently was surprised with some fawn colored babies and I just about overdosed on cuteness. Silver, gray, and silver agouti are nice but I'm not sure how popular they might be. I think more so than colors, that patterns like a mask or outlined nose/mouth area, or color shading really boosts the desirability of a pet rabbit.
> Personally I have a hard time putting down the colored rabbits when the day rolls around. Call me a rabbit racist but the NZWs are the only ones that don't tug at my heart strings (and therefore are my preferred meat breed).


I LOVE my NZW personalities but their hide is fabulous for tanning because it's easily dyed. I only have a NZR buck for now so I'm not getting white kits and therefor no white pelts. Totally jealous!

HWC


----------

